# sound in html einbetten - funktioniert auf mac nicht!



## aufderschoen (24. September 2003)

habe folgenden sourcecode. der funktioniert auf pc im ie, aber am mac in safari oder ie funktionierts nicht (bei klick auf die buttons wird der sound nicht abgespielt). weiß jemand, ob man für mac-ie anderen code braucht? 

```
<html>
<head>
<title>_</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
//<!--
function playSound(a) { 
  document.embeds[a].play(); 
}

function stopSound(b) { 
  document.embeds[b].stop(); 
}

//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>
<p>
<a href="javascript:playSound(0)">H&ouml;rprobe 1 <img src="play.gif" border="0" alt="PLAY"></a> <a href="javascript:stopSound(0)"><img src="stop.gif" border="0" alt="STOP"></a><br>
<a href="javascript:playSound(1)">H&ouml;rprobe 2 <img src="play.gif" border="0" alt="PLAY"></a> <a href="javascript:stopSound(1)"><img src="stop.gif" border="0" alt="STOP"></a><br>
<a href="javascript:playSound(2)">H&ouml;rprobe 3 <img src="play.gif" border="0" alt="PLAY"></a> <a href="javascript:stopSound(2)"><img src="stop.gif" border="0" alt="STOP"></a><br>
<a href="javascript:playSound(3)">H&ouml;rprobe 4 <img src="play.gif" border="0" alt="PLAY"></a> <a href="javascript:stopSound(3)"><img src="stop.gif" border="0" alt="STOP"></a><br>
</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<!--p><a href="javascript:playSound()">Play the sound now!</a><br>
    <a href="javascript:stopSound()">Stop the sound</a><br-->
  
  <embed type="audio/mp3" src="hoerprobe1.mp3" hidden=true autostart=false loop=false>
  <embed type="audio/mp3" src="hoerprobe2.mp3" hidden=true autostart=false loop=false>
  <embed type="audio/mp3" src="hoerprobe3.mp3" hidden=true autostart=false loop=false>
  <embed type="audio/mp3" src="hoerprobe4.mp3" hidden=true autostart=false loop=false>
 </p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. September 2003)

Meines Erachtens wird es daran liegen,dass die 'play()' und 'pause()' -Funktionen sich auf das ActiveX-Control "Mediaplayer" beziehen.

Im Win-IE wird zum Abspielen von Sounds besagtes ActiveX-Control verwendet,welches diese Funktionen ausführt.Soweit ich weiss,gibt beim MAC aber keine ActiveX-Controls.


----------



## aufderschoen (24. September 2003)

weißt du, wie ich es dann am mac lösen kann?


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. September 2003)

Angesichts der Tatsache,dass es nur im WIN-IE funktioniert,würde ich die Sache mit Flash machen.

Du machst für jeden Sound nen Flash-Movie,welcher ausser dem Sound selbst noch die Grafiken für die beiden Buttons enthält.
Beim Klick auf den Button(Flash-Movie) wird dann der Sound abgespielt oder angehalten und zu dem jeweiligen Button gesprungen.

Das ist die einfachste(und wie ich finde,beste) Lösung,Vorraussetzung ist nur ein Flash-Plugin,und das hat heutzutage wirklich jeder onBoard


----------



## aufderschoen (24. September 2003)

hm. schade. flash kommt für dieses projekt leider nicht in frage. aber was solls. müssen sich die mac-user halt die sound-files downloaden. 

danke jedenfalls für die hilfe!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

du könntest auch auf Quicktime zurückgreifen, das gibts im auf allen wichtigen Platformen...

bye


----------

